# Growing Out Eyebrows... Suggestions?



## Aquilah (Apr 22, 2006)

As I mentioned in my FOTD for today, I'm going to let my eyebrows grow out. I've never had luck with shaping them myself, or by professionals. I've been told I don't have a natural arch, so I've never worried about having one. Anyway, I'd like any suggestions anyone may have on how to let them grow out while still looking decent when in public *lol*

I don't use any brow products, nor have I ever. Oh, and when I do have them shaped, I want them to look more like those of Eva Longoria, Angelina Jolie or Kelly Monaco (they all seem to have a different look to me)... I've inserted a pic of each... Opinions on that would be great too!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 22, 2006)

when i grow mine out i usually just cover up the growing hairs with concealer and that helps. it is so hard to let them grow out, b/c they are the frame for your face, but when they grow out and look good it's all worth it!


----------



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, what a great tip Devin! I'm going to try this, I've been letting mine grow in for a painful 8 mos. or so now


----------



## Becka (Apr 22, 2006)

I think pic no. 2, coz Angelina's natural arch is similar to yours from what I can see in your notepad pic. Growing out is a total nightmare, I can sympathize w/ you!!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm right there with you all!:scream3: I've been growing mine for about two months now and its something else but it will be worth it in the end! I really don't do much but keep them brushed with a little brow gel that's about it! Thank God i will be able to finally get them done at the middle of may! Because it does frame your face and makes a big difference!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

when i grow mine out, i just pluck the ones i KNOW i don't need. it looks gross, but like mentioned above, it's worth it in the end! i agree with angelina's being more like yours, though.

good luck!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey! Congrats on growing out your brows. I would recommend using a product like Benefit HighBrow to cover up the little "caterpillars" that are going to come in. In all honesty you will not like how you look for awhile. There is nothing that can fully cover them up. BUT the bright side is it will be worth it. For maximum shaping results do not tweeze for an entire month. As for wanting the brows of celebs....those brows may not suit your face. Often times we get clients bringing in pics of a celebs brows and asking for that shape. That celeb may have a different shaped face, more prominent brow bone, more angled forehead. Those all factor in. I suggest striving for YOUR perfect brow. It may not be Angelina's arch, but it will be your own signature shape. Lot's of Luck......Oh an invest in a great brow kit. You'll Thank me!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm lucky that my brows grow fast... I generally have to pluck them almost twice a week! I'm sure it'll look "tragic" for awhile, but I rarely go out anywhere so I'm not really stressing it. I'll definitely look into the Benefit HighBrow and BrowZing I keep hearing about on here. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

While I was web browsing trying to find more tips and tricks on growing out and filling in my eyebrows while they're growing, as well as shaping when all is done, I came across the website http://www.eyebrowz.com. They have LOTS of stencils for almost any shape brow or face. Has anyone ever heard of them, or used their stencils? They seem pretty good! You can get a custom kit or just buy their pre-made stencils. I've found quite a few different stencils I like, so I'm debating on investing.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm growing mine out too...thank goodness next week i'm gettin them shaped. they look bad. i can't believe how much of a difference well groomed brows make! they really frame your face, and even if I don't wear any makeup, I still look polished. eyebrowz.com is a very good informational site, thoughh i haven't ordered any stencils from there, i always just go get mine waxed.


----------



## michko970 (Apr 27, 2006)

I need to grow mine out and just get them shaped and done professionally. That will be one of my summer projects!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 27, 2006)

i try all the time to grow out my eyebrows... but i feel so nasty, and i cant put makeup on because if ur eyebrows are a mess your makeup would look bad ( well on me it does). my eyebrows grow fast to, i have to pluck them every other day! i agree with amanda (benebaby) i also use benefit highbrow, and its really good and it does hide a little something something.


----------



## fickledpink (May 9, 2006)

Aerisley: I like Angie's shape in pic #2 for you. Good luck on growing your brows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also recently decided to grow out my eyebrows and get them professionally done. How long should I wait to get them shaped?

The longest I've gone is about a month before I started plucking away... Wish me luck!


----------



## xjackie83 (May 12, 2006)

i grew mine out about a year ago. I went to get them shaped and the lady messed them up again. BOO!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 21, 2006)

I just grew mine out... I shaved them for about 2 years! I liek them better fake, but it's lower maintenence this way.


----------



## Aquilah (May 21, 2006)

****UPDATE****

Basically, I've only let my brows grow in nearest my inner eye as of yet. I think they look pretty good so far, especially when I fill them in. I don't have a natural arch, so I've decided to forget trying to have one. Not to mention, I read trying to create an arch when you don't naturally have one can be a bad thing. I kinda like the round shape I have anyway. So, here's a recent pic of me without them filled in so you can see how they look (lighting makes them look bad as they're not as sparce as they still seem to appear), as well as a bad one of when I filled them in for the first time the other day *lol*


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

oh, wow! i think they're coming along nicely!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 21, 2006)

Whoa! If I let my eyebrows grow out for 8 months, I'd have the biggest unibrow EVER!


----------



## Becka (May 22, 2006)

oh Joy, I'm still getting them threaded every 3 weeks!!! I'd be a total unibrow too if I wasn't doing something! My gal threads them the exact shape and thickness that I want, and I just fill them in

They are so sparse though underneath where its new hair and its been so long I wonder if they'll ever grow back in full, or if I should just give up. I've been putting up w/ this for so long it'd be a shame to give up now though, I just wish I could see faster results


----------



## graceface (May 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of any ways to regrow eyebrows? I have one tiny section of my right eyebrow that I over plucked and hair never grows there any more. I'm tired of drawing it. I have heard some people try Rogain? Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## kaeisme (May 26, 2006)

Oh wow..sorry, not a clue here..not sure if there is anything..


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 26, 2006)

Try Surge. Its a hair regrowth formula. Dab it on a q-tip and apply to the spot


----------



## Aquilah (May 26, 2006)

Good luck! I'm still growing mine in as well. I have a few small sparse areas, but luckily they're not really in the area I'm growing them in at. From what I read on another site, sometimes if you've plucked the hairs wrong, you can ruin the follicle preventing new hairs from growing. The best of luck to you! I feel your pain!


----------



## afraahmed80 (Jun 1, 2006)

Try castor oil


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Def castor oil,I have been growin my eyebrows with it and there's a huge difference after only 1 week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

usuallly if an area has been plucked to death chances are it

won't regrow. don't know if u can use rogain. doesn't hurt

to ask around. i would


----------



## graceface (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks everyone! i think i'll try castor oil as I was reading on another thread that it seems to work!


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 28, 2006)

How do you buy the castor oil? In liquid form? Where do you get it? Drug stores?


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

I found my castor oil at my health food store (Whole Foods, Henry's) or you can check on Amazon.com


----------



## michko970 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a gap of hair missing (don't know how to better explain it) in my right brow, and I was wondering if anyone could reccomend something to promote the growth of hair in that spot.


----------

